# Night hunt with lights??



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

is it legal to use artifical lights in MN for bow fishing at night?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

From June 1st to August 31st on SELECTED LAKES it is legal. Again, it is open to just a handful of lakes as of right now, but hopefully in the next few years we can get more lakes and rivers opened up. Here's the list of lakes that are legal to shoot on.

http://landoflakesbowfishing.com/files/nightlakes.pdf


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just a reminder to anyone who does plan on shooting at night this summer to be respectful of lakeshore owners. This means no shining houses and cabins, no loud music, don't be hooting and hollering at 3 AM; you can shoot fish without being that loud. And for your own safety, keep the alcohol at home or at least to a minimum.

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

but other than those lakes for night bowfishing all other lakes/rivers/streams are open to bowfishing during the day?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

yep :thumb:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

All bodys of water are open during the day EXCEPT designated trout streams. Not really sure I've ever seen a "designated trout stream" in MN befor but it's in the regulations, lol.

Also, I'd like to point out that under MN law, boundry waters (Mississippi and Red River for instance) are NOT legal to shoot on at night even if the state on the other side says you can. So unless you're boat's registered for Wisconsin, don't shoot the Mississip :shake:


----------



## Slayer_54 (Apr 14, 2009)

got checked last year by the DNR and he was sayin alot there were tons of complaints about generator noise and shining houses. make sure your gnerator is under the legal Db level. other wise night fishin could go bye bye


----------



## medic427 (Apr 8, 2009)

weasle414 said:


> All bodys of water are open during the day EXCEPT designated trout streams. Not really sure I've ever seen a "designated trout stream" in MN befor but it's in the regulations, lol.
> 
> Also, I'd like to point out that under MN law, boundry waters (Mississippi and Red River for instance) are NOT legal to shoot on at night even if the state on the other side says you can. So unless you're boat's registered for Wisconsin, don't shoot the Mississip :shake:


If you have a fishing license for the boardering state you should be able to fish under there laws regardless of were the boat is registered


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

nope. have to follow your states regulations with border waters. so pretty much if your not from mn have at it with the mississippi at night


----------

